# leo's anyone ?



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

anybody want some leopard geckos. I am selling 2 approx 1 year old gecko's with a 2ft viv and accessories. 
any offers ?


----------



## kevsam (May 16, 2009)

hi wher u live


----------

